# Toilet and Grey-waste dumps on Polish Motorways



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I cannot vouch for this info being correct for all of Poland, but certainly on the A4 fron Gorlitz(Germany) to Krakow nearly all the Motorway Service Areas have a dump point, designated as 'Bus WC' points, which are basic grids plus a hose cabinet(but most of the hoses are missing). The grids are usually offset to the right of the parking lane, presumably for LHD nearside bus toilets - no problem for dumping cassette but for grey-waste we have to turn round to discharge.

Do other countries have the same facilities?

Off topic, but maybe useful, the toll for under 3.5t from Wraclow-Katowice is ZL 16.0 (just over 3 quid) Nobody seems to check weight - just drive into car lane. :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There are a few facilities on some French and Spanish motorways, some on tolls, some on free motorways...
Some have signs and some dont.. Bit hit and miss really....


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

They do check the vehicle weight on the A4, it's done by sensors under the tarmac.

As for MH facilites, Denmark is very good with dedicated service points on the motorways.

The photo's below were taken on the E45 north of Randers in Jutland.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> They do check the vehicle weight on the A4, it's done by sensors under the tarmac.
> 
> As for MH facilites, Denmark is very good with dedicated service points on the motorways.
> 
> The photo's below were taken on the E45 north of Randers in Jutland.


Zozzer

Are you talking about the A4 in Poland? I did post in the Polish touring section.

My info from police sources (family) here in Poland is that there is no such thing and they do not have weighbridges nor cameras, relying solely on hand-held speed-guns.

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > They do check the vehicle weight on the A4, it's done by sensors under the tarmac.
> ...


Yes Geoff, I'm talking about the Polish A4. Like yourself I can only relate to what I've been told. Though I don't see where speed guns come into it.


----------



## Johny_Walker (Oct 17, 2013)

There are a few automatic weigh scales with video cameras. Example is one when entering Wroclaw from A4. 
A lot of speed cameras are installed on main roads and villages. I can't recall any on motorways. You have more chance getting photo from that camera, than policeman with hand speed-gun.


----------

